# new turbohead 500 lumen light... $70



## cheapo (Nov 29, 2006)

looks just like the r500 lumen:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ultrafire-500-X...yZ106988QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

-David


----------



## Pwallwin (Nov 29, 2006)

I assume this is not HAIII, and that it's not regulated...?

Anyone got any issues with it?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 3, 2006)

Pwallwin said:


> I assume this is not HAIII, and that it's not regulated...?
> 
> Anyone got any issues with it?




And why should it be regulated? It's an incan... The A2 is the only regulated incan on the market.


----------



## missionaryman (Dec 5, 2006)

it looks like th R500, battery set up is different and I prefer this set up and the larger capacity cells which you can replace for even larger capacity 2600mah cells. Anybody bought one yet?


----------



## Somy Nex (Dec 5, 2006)

well, keep in mind li-on discharge curves are pretty flat anyway. it may not be the perfect curve of a regulated light, but li-ons are often give you a regulation-like curve. it's not gonna be the Mag on alkalines curve that usually comes to mind when talking about unregulated lights.


----------



## alfonso2501 (Dec 5, 2006)

I’ve ever heard of ultra fire, is it a Surefire knock-off? How’s their customer service? Is it a true 500 lumens? Does my M3 have to worry about being replaced?


----------



## bones_708 (Dec 5, 2006)

ultra fire is one or the main Surefire knockoffs from china. Them and Superfire are the two seen most often. While they seem to be good lights and you can find them at great prices they aren't surefires and that light won't get close to your M3. They overate the output, quality isn't as good, no shock isolated bezel. Your M3 is safe.
Customer service seems to be up to the dealers, some good some bad, and almost all in Hong Kong so.............


----------



## London Lad (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm not saying they are any good or not but I don't see how they can be referred to as Surefire knockoffs' when they don't even look like any of Surefires lights?


----------



## -walle- (Dec 5, 2006)

So there's no way this light will output the stated 500 lumens? :thumbsdow

I really liked the idea of having a light that runs of 18650's i have dell latop battery that was sent to me by accident (they didn't want it back) it has 9 2500mAh sony cells in it, i'd love to be able to put them to use


----------



## cheapo (Dec 5, 2006)

it is VERY possible that this light could put out at least 400 lumens.... it probably uses the same bulb as the r500.

-David


----------



## -walle- (Dec 6, 2006)

Ok, thanks. I might give it a try. Could someone please explain the HAII/HAIII?


----------



## larry2 (Dec 9, 2006)

so how interechangable is this with the scorpion R500 ?
the globe and reflector look the same ?
but the r500 has the 2 cells shrink filmed together and the little circult added inside to give you 2400mAh capacity,
while the ultrafire has 2x220mAh cells.....
so the ultrafire should have a longer running time ?


----------



## cheapo (Dec 9, 2006)

walle...type 2 anodized isnt as strong as ha3 (type 3)... but stilll, its fine on my r500.

larry2... i dont know if the bulb and reflector are the same... the bulb looks the same, but the ultrafires reflector looks more stippled than the r500s. the runtime should be the same if they use the same bulb... there is hardly (if any) difference between 2200 and 2400.

-David


----------



## Bryan (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow that is nice! I really like how the batteries are setup like that. Separate pieces and external charger, makes for easy replacement. Now if only I could find another Ebay auction with one! 

I'll buy one and test it out if someone can direct me to a link.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 9, 2006)

That eBay dealer has quite a few Ultrafire offerings. He sells the smart 18650/17670 charger for $13 shipped, a 2400 mAh unprotected 18650 cell for $7 shipped (each; no shipping break on multiples--I tried it).


----------



## Nomad (Dec 10, 2006)

Ok I'm mean, I reported him for excessive shipping (400 grams for $40? He's on crack). 

I do encourage all of y'all to do the same, I hate deceptive and overinflated shipping charges like that!


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Dec 10, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> That eBay dealer has quite a few Ultrafire offerings. He sells the smart 18650/17670 charger for $13 shipped, a 2400 mAh unprotected 18650 cell for $7 shipped (each; no shipping break on multiples--I tried it).



I know this has been covered many times before, but can those unprotected 18650 be used in fully regulated LED or high current Xenon lights without the risk of over discharging them? Wouldn't the light shut off before over discharging happens to the cell?

Thanks.


----------



## Phaserburn (Dec 10, 2006)

Anyone have one of these? Interesting...


----------



## London Lad (Dec 10, 2006)

Nomad said:


> Ok I'm mean, I reported him for excessive shipping (400 grams for $40? He's on crack).
> 
> I do encourage all of y'all to do the same, I hate deceptive and overinflated shipping charges like that!




It was $20 and it will just go on top of the price of the light now. Also his ebay fees will go up so the next one of these he puts up (which will be on Monday BTW) will cost me more


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 10, 2006)

Fusion_m8 said:


> I know this has been covered many times before, but can those unprotected 18650 be used in fully regulated LED or high current Xenon lights without the risk of over discharging them? Wouldn't the light shut off before over discharging happens to the cell?
> Thanks.


Correct. Both the Ultrafire and the G&P R500 ship with unprotected cells. The R500 relies on the circuitry built into the battery pack's packaging. I forget how the Ultrafire is designed; if it uses a protection circuit somewhere in the light, you can safely use unprotected cells. If it doesn't, I wouldn't go near it.


----------



## larry2 (Dec 12, 2006)

the wolfeyes M90X seems quite competitive to this at the present
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-20-40-6118 $60 !
!
however the rechargable version does cost more....
the wolfeyes might be a little less bright, but it seems to have a lot better reputation for reliability...


----------



## mdocod (Dec 12, 2006)

$20 shipping from(probably) hong kong is not very deceptive imo... throwing a complaint in this sellers direction is just bad form...

That feature of ebay is there for you to report sellers who sell items for a penny and make ALL the money on the S&H... or similar situations.

on the subject of the light.. Looks like a R500 in ultrafire flare to me.... (not suprising, as G&P and Ultrafire and SuperFire are all in the same "boat" so to speak.. they all use the same lamp assemblies in their tactical style lights, so I would assume that this is in fact a R500 lamp...)....

having said that... if the flashlight doesn't have any protection built in for those cells.. I would suggest looking into AWs New NEW 18650s (the newest of the new).. they are supposedly even better than the previous ones(hand;e more current before shuttdown), and I'm betting they could probably light up this lamp... now if only we could get a seller to sell the light without the batteries and charger.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 12, 2006)

larry2 said:


> the wolfeyes M90X seems quite competitive to this at the present
> http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-20-40-6118 $60 !


 The actual price for this special is 20 percent less with your CPF discount!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2006)

The new turbo head 500 may need double clicks if use protective rechargeable 18650 cells. That is why we designed the E0-9L with only 2.4A to avoid this problem.


----------



## Johan (Dec 12, 2006)

larry2 said:


> the wolfeyes M90X seems quite competitive to this at the present
> http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-20-40-6118 $60 !
> !
> however the rechargable version does cost more....
> the wolfeyes might be a little less bright, but it seems to have a lot better reputation for reliability...


 

it is the current special.. also lower price if you e-mail and ask for the CPF discount.


----------

